# Ways to improve lining for ED treatment tips!



## SLB1984

Hi! Scheduled to have donor egg treatment July 17th in Czech. Would love to hear any advice or tips to help increase the endometrial lining in preparation. I'm currently taking a prenatal multivitamin, asprin, 1g l'arginine and a couple of cups of rasberry leaf tea! willing to try anything else too that may help. I'll start with the hormones on 28th june.

Thanks S x


----------



## MargotW

I've been told to take 600mg of  Vitamin E. I still need extra oestrogen though.
X


----------



## GirlSolo

Hello

My clinic protocol is 6mg of progynova and this is adjusted depending on the results of cycle day 9 & 14 scan. I'm personally having a shake with beetroot/pomegranate juice every day and my CD 9 scan was 9.4 mm – my embryo transfer is booked for 13 June.

Lining grows 1 to 2 mm every other day in response and in addition to estrogen, the following food are supposed to help – good luck! x

Almonds
Lentils
Spinach
Chickpeas
Pomegranate
Winter squash
Broccoli
Mushrooms
Asparagus
Collards
Brown rice
Organic lean beef
Organic lean chicken
Flax
Whey protein powder


----------

